# New Life Surrogacy - Mexico and Georgia



## Felicity77 (Mar 10, 2011)

I wanted to find out if anyone had used New Life Surrogacy services? They are currently offering Surrogacy in Mexico and in Georgia, however with what's going on in Ukraine/Russia it doesn't feel like a safe option currently?

Any input would be extremely appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Frosty2022 (10 mo ago)

Felicity77 said:


> I wanted to find out if anyone had used New Life Surrogacy services? They are currently offering Surrogacy in Mexico and in Georgia, however with what's going on in Ukraine/Russia it doesn't feel like a safe option currently?
> 
> Any input would be extremely appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


I was communicating with New Life Georgia, strict rules, most of women and partner tests lasting 3m only, before 6m.They have different packages, including guaranteed.
They can give you all prices, but we figured out total price not completely reflecting how much extras you will spend. You have to travel there ( no direct flights from UK) and stay there to be stimulated 12-14 days or can go through stimulation in your country and go on day 8-9th up to egg retrieval day. 
Different story with donor programs. 
They are very helpful.
Lots to consider how to get babies home after. See surrogacy forums ( lots info there) 
Also I would recommend exploring an intensive care for babies if they born premature ( twins usually are) and how much to keep them in under daily care.
But I think it’s all possible!
Wish you luck


----------



## Felicity77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Frosty2022 said:


> I was communicating with New Life Georgia, strict rules, most of women and partner tests lasting 3m only, before 6m.They have different packages, including guaranteed.
> They can give you all prices, but we figured out total price not completely reflecting how much extras you will spend. You have to travel there ( no direct flights from UK) and stay there to be stimulated 12-14 days or can go through stimulation in your country and go on day 8-9th up to egg retrieval day.
> Different story with donor programs.
> They are very helpful.
> ...


Thank you for your reply and information - much appreciated.


----------



## Victoria78 (Dec 26, 2020)

Frosty2022 said:


> I was communicating with New Life Georgia, strict rules, most of women and partner tests lasting 3m only, before 6m.They have different packages, including guaranteed.
> They can give you all prices, but we figured out total price not completely reflecting how much extras you will spend. You have to travel there ( no direct flights from UK) and stay there to be stimulated 12-14 days or can go through stimulation in your country and go on day 8-9th up to egg retrieval day.
> Different story with donor programs.
> They are very helpful.
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing Felicity. I’m also looking at this clinic. Did you go ahead and how was your experience? Thanks for your help xx


----------



## Felicity77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Victoria78 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing Felicity. I’m also looking at this clinic. Did you go ahead and how was your experience? Thanks for your help xx


Hi Victoria, no I haven't gone ahead as yet. I was also looking at Miracle Surrogacy in Mexico https://www.instagram.com/miraclesurrogacy/


----------



## Felicity77 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am also looking at Be Parent, Chachava and Beta Plus in Georgia. Contacted all three by email and so far only Chachava have responded


----------

